# Cache Archers Hardware Classic 3D/golf shoot



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope everyone will make it up the Hardware Ranch Elk refuge on April 25,26 2009 for a weekend of 3D shooting, Archery golf and a youth 3D shoot and some novelty games.
plan on camping and joining us for a Saturday evening potluck dutchoven dinner.
for info go to www.cachearchers.net or give me a call {shawn 435-563-9601} the cost for the shoot is $30 money shooters, $15 non members, $10 members youth under 13 free. the golf shoot is only $5 per shooter and if you shoot the 3D the golf is free.[ kids are free on the golf}
lunch is available both days.
hope to see you there :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be up there this year again. I had so much fun last year.


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

I would love to go but it conflicts with Timp Archers Ice Breaker. I noticed that Cache and Timp like to run their shoots on the same weekend. Seems like a bad idea for both clubs.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

last year on the high east end of the course 3 groups seen a dark colored yeti. Come up try to spot a yeti.... _(O)_


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

we have moved our indoor shoot next to the following week to help solve this problem,I want to see if maybe next year Timp will move there icebreaker a week earlier. this i think will solve both of us from being on the same weekends each year :mrgreen:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

That would be great, I have heard the Cache Archers shoots are a blast, but my uncle is the VP at Timp so I like to make sure to attend all of theirs. Hopefully it will get straightened out.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hitman archery said:


> we have moved our indoor shoot next to the following week to help solve this problem,I want to see if maybe next year Timp will move there icebreaker a week earlier. this i think will solve both of us from being on the same weekends each year :mrgreen:


I understand you guys will be/are part of UBA. If that is the case all the shoots are scheduled between the different clubs to avoid as much as possible scheduling conflicts. We plan/schedule the following years shoots at our yearly convention each October.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

that would be great, We just affiliated with UBA and hopefully in October we can get it so our shoots dont overlap each others, that way we can get to everyones shoots and a fun time flipping sticks and meeting new people and just enjoying this sport that we all love. _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hitman is the coures going to be the same as last year or are you going to change it up alittle bit ?


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

Shoot will be changed up some. 

It really depends on the condition of the mountain.

We USUALLY lay out the course early in the week then set it up Friday before.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet. cant wait it getting closer.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I spoke with Dan up at Hardware yesterday, and they have had a ton of rain. The 10 day forcast looks good. The ground should dry out pretty well. Don't forget to bring gortex boots and your lawn chair to sit around and shoot the bull.

We will have lunch both days.
Don't forget the potluck Saturday Night!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

How much snow is up there right now ? I will be up there sunday morning bright and early. Got a full day of shooting planed. Shooting up there and then stop on my way home shooting another coures.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I would expect nearly the same conditions as last year. With an increase in the size of few remaining drifts.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

is it still 15 bucks right? for the 3d


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

yes , for a non club member its $15 but if you shoot the 3D the Golf shoot is free
Cant wait for next weekend


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Hit man. Im not sure if I will shoot the golf coures or not. I just might shoot the 3d a couple times.


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I was up to the Hardware yesterday, and set out the course. There is zero snow around the course but some run off. It will be a bit expanded from last years course due to not having snow.

The golf course is greening up!!! :mrgreen: 

During the set up I saw 60+ elk, several deer, and a turkey.

It is going to be a great shoot!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

O yea I can't wait. who is all going to be going go there on sunday ? I was shooting it for two days but some people backed out of my group. So we will be up there sunday morning.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Dustin, Finn and I are headed that way Sunday


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will keep my eye out for you guys. we should be up there around 930 or 10:00


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

I hope to meet you all on sunday
this is by far my favorite archery event of the year.
3d targets, 14 hole golf shoot, youth course
good friends and good eats, what can be better.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep hit man this is one of the shoots I look forward to every year.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

just got back down from helping with the set up... should be fun.. I wish I was up camping.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just got back. Great layout! The breeze and snow didn't help the score much but I still had a blast  
Thanks to all involved in putting it on.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Great job as always. Fun shoot, the elk kicked my you know what :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Fun shoot, the elk kicked my you know what :lol:


That's what you get for shooting at a bedded animal! :lol:










Great shoot, as always. Cache always does it right.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy and I hit it up on saterday for some plan change. well we it was another blast day of shooting up there.Great lay out I liked it better then last year. The weather was not the best but hey who say we all was have good weather doring the hunt.Rain,snow,wind and sunshine. It was a great little hike and shooting. Shoot pretty good. Nice job cache archers. Looking for ward to next year all ready. I can't wait.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

join the club and you get access to card canyon up logan canyon. 2 30 target courses..Picnic area ,out house.. loads better than the hardware set up. _(O)_


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

littlebuck said:


> join the club and you get access to card canyon up logan canyon. 2 30 target courses..Picnic area ,out house.. loads better than the hardware set up. _(O)_


I would but that a little to far for me to drive just to shoot.I don't know how many times I would go up there and shoot. I hit this one every year the last two because I go up and see my dad.Im hoping they will have that open up again like last year so I can go up and shoot that one.


----------

